# Little fishing on a calm lake



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2005)

regards,

sunny91


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 16, 2005)

That's a classic one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

man you never get boored of that...........


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

From fishing?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

This clip is from the Movie "Always" It's basically about a pilot who dies, goes to heaven, and then is sent back as a spirt to help a struggling pilot. This movies was based on a WW2 movie called "A Guy Named Joe." I highly recommend both movies. (Always, A-26s, PBY, PB4Ys, A Guy Named Joe, B-25, P-38s)


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Yeah i rmember that story. He can see and hear everyone but no1 can see him. good movie what i remember of it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> Yeah i rmember that story. He can see and hear everyone but no1 can see him. good movie what i remember of it.



A Guy Named Joe is the same thing - Spencer Tracy and Van Johnson. Great P-38 shots!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Great P-38 shots? Ebay here I come...


----------

